# [H]-Malorne - Gilde -> Der Dunkle Mond <- suchen Verstärkung



## TheMoon (8. Juni 2015)

*Die neu gegründete Horden Gilde -> Der Dunkle Mond <- suchen Verstärkung*

 

*Was habe ich genau vor ?*

• Es soll eine ruhige Gilde werden, das heißt keine Zwänge, einfach in Ruhe spielen können.
• Später sollen, wenn es die Mitgliederanzahl etc. zulässt, dann Instanzen,Raids etc. zusammen in Angriff genommen werden.
• Gemeinsames Miteinander.
• Es soll eine gewisse Mitgliederanzahl nicht überschreiten (es soll keine Massengilde werden, wobei ich noch nicht weiß wieviel Mitglieder die Gilde maximal haben soll).
• Von jedem Spieler sollten sich maximal 3 Chars in der Gilde befinden (so kann man sich besser auf einen Char konzentrieren).

Was sollte man mitbringen ?

• Gutes Benehmen
• Guter Umgangston
• Hilfsbereitschaft (das heißt man sollte Bereitschaft zeigen, wenn jemand Hilfe braucht oder Fragen hat).Man wird natürlich auch seine Ruhe haben.
• Aktiv sein (das bedeutet nicht nur 1-3 mal im Monat online sein.

Welche Spieler möchte ich ansprechen ?

• Gerne gesehen sind neue Spieler, die erst angefangen haben zu Spielen, bzw. noch nicht lange dabei sind.
• Auch gerne gesehen sind Main Charakter (finde ich persöhnlich besser, den spielt man öfters und levelt Ihn auch schneller).
• Klasse und Level sind egal.
• Das Alter finde ich nicht wichtig, jeder ist willkommen.

Also wenn DU ein Teil so einer Gilden Gemeinschaft sein willst :

• Wo Spaß und Ruhe an erster Stelle steht.
• DU mithelfen kannst die Gilde zum Erfolg zu führen (Instanzen,Raids,Ruf etc.).
• Dir Hilfsbereitschaft wichtig ist.

Dann melde Dich doch einfach hier oder im Spiel bei *Brightmoon* oder *Darkmoons*

Später sollen noch :

• Teamspeak 3
• Gilden Homepage

Dazu kommen, wenn es gut läuft.


----------

